# Dishwasher, no water top rack.



## Skeeter01a (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Frigidaire model FDBL955BS1 dishwasher . The top rack no longer has water supplied as a result the upper arm does not spin. The bottom appears to still work. Is it a pump problem & are there 2 pumps to this machine? Is it worth even fixing?

Thankyou.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome *Skeeter01a*!!!

If you go to any of the home centers and scrounge around, you can probably come up with a pretty decent, brand new and "slightly damaged" dishwasher for about 40% off of normal retail, cash 'n' carry. They're called _landlord specials_. If appearances count, then you'd have to look around at who's running big sales or cutting inventory. There are some outstanding deals out there but it all depends upon the brand name, features, etc. The quiet dishwashers tend to run high in $$$. But, a run-of-the-mill low-end dishwasher can be had for $300 or less on sale.

To answer your actual question, if the dishwasher is over 8-10 years old, no, it does not IMO pay to try and fix it. If, however, it is under 5 years of age, then yes, a service call is probably a good investment. The most expensive problems with dishwashers are those involving electronics, i.e the circuit board, controller, etc. This sounds like it may be more of a mechanical problem.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeter01a (Mar 2, 2008)

The machine is about 5 years old and I have already replaced the water inlet valve ($60?). I paid approx $300 for the machine when it was new. This machine has not made me a fan of Frigidaire, way too much plastic used in the parts. I guess that's one reason it was $300 though. 
I'm thinking your "_landlord specials" _might be worth looking into.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Skeeter01a said:


> The machine is about 5 years old and I have already replaced the water inlet valve ($60?). I paid approx $300 for the machine when it was new. This machine has not made me a fan of Frigidaire, way too much plastic used in the parts. I guess that's one reason it was $300 though.
> I'm thinking your "_landlord specials" _might be worth looking into.


I tend to agree with you. Don't throw good money after bad. Just this weekend, I saw ads for dishwashers as low as $279. If you come across a _landlord special_ for $300, that price translates into an appliance that originally sold as perfect for $500 and so in spite of a small gong or dent or chip, you end up with a better quality appliance.

A lot of times, if they don't have one at the given moment, you can give them your name and number and ask them to call you as soon as one comes in, rejected by a customer or damaged in transit. Out here in AZ, many of the property managers do that.

Happy hunting!!! :thumbsup:


----------

